# kitten won't eat, open mouth



## tikotaz (Apr 15, 2008)

A friend of mine's cat had two kittens one died, the other though won't open it's mouth. The mother doesn't want to feed it, I know of the bottle with kitten formula, but how can you give it if the kitten won't open it's mouth?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Lift the head and put gentle pressure with your little finger at the back corner of the mouth. This "disengages" the muscles clamping the jaw shut, so it's easy to open the mouth.

If your friend can't get him to take the bottle, they'll need to take the kitten to the vet immediately; these babies need a lot of nourishment and have no reserves at all. They go downhill rapidly.

Since the other one died and mother rejected this one, there may be something wrong physically that can't be seen, and she has decided to let it go.

Please urge your friend to have the mother cat spayed as soon as possible to prevent future tragedies!


----------

